# Mk5 Golf GTi buying advice



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

So my sister, ever the easy one to please has decided to go alongside or replace the currently suspiciously reliable MINI as a fun car to look for a Mk5 Golf GTi.

I've been dealing with cars for years but the VAG scene has never caught my eye, in my whole motoring career I've never owned a VW and I have had a look around for info but it's all so confusing!! So there's a fair few GTi owners here and if you can put it all in easy to understand terms that'd be great.

Other than what I have already found out which is rust, odd engine rattles that come and go, a/c pumps, the downpipe needing removing to do the cambelt etc and the noisy nature of the FSI system what else is there on a Mk5 GTi to watch out for? Also she's set on a DSG one so please don't diss it, you're wasting your breath so anything to look for there would help me too.

Also the prices, now I've seen a huge range on these and a mate of mine has one he's looking to sell and it's a 2005 05 plate Tornado Red 3 door DSG with heated leather, highline display, RNS MFD2 sat nav, non MFSW car with the lower half of the rear bumper painted like an ed30 and the black side skirts painted red as well and the wheels have not long been refurbished but in like a shadow chrome colour which looks nice and it has 98k on the clock with a full VW dealer history, cambelt done at 79k with what I gather is the big service on the GTi (every 40k). It's been on the 10k annual servicing from new, never been on the longlife plan I believe. Is there anything that needs doing at 100k I should look for?? Also the asking price I have been advised will be 'around £4k' does that sound about right?? In my search I haven't seen many DSG's that cheap so it sounds OK to me.

I also gather there is no possibility of iPod interrogation on these older stereos (or it's limited) and if the car is older than 2008 the newer touch screen radios cause battery drain but one can alter the wiring to overcome this; how do you do that? Also as this one has the sat nav how hard is it to change it for a newer unit like an RCD510 (I think it's called) without the nav as she doesn't need a nav system so wouldn't need to fork out the extra on an RNS510? But it has to have the MDI or some way to control an iPod/iPhone, that is essential to her. This car has an aftermarket Bluetooth phone kit in it currently, should she go for it and upgrade the stereo I take it that won't work but she could go for a proper VW module to use with the new radio. How much are these?? Or is it just better to throw the nav unit out and go for an aftermarket double din with Apple Car Play instead?

Also the steering wheel is looking tired from ring damage (or it looked that way last time I saw the car anyway) and I believe one can fit an Mk6 steering wheel, is that hard? Also could one fit an Mk6 wheel with steering wheel controls to the Mk5 and have the controls all working or simply install the controls from another Mk5 for the interim? If so is it all plug and play or does it need coding?

I think that's it for now thanks for all the help, I'm confused!! :thumb:


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Check the DSG oil has been changed as per intervals. I think you can have a Vw Bury kit fitted which enables the user to play music via Bluetooth and hands free calls


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Coil Packs

Rust - Front Wings

Split Diaphragm on the Original Dump Valves

PCV Valve

Carbon Build Up.

Those above are really common and I suffered a few of them myself. The Engine isn't the best in the world and isn't the worst but it no straight 6 BMW for reliability and some are prone to high oil usage.

Other things to check: Squeaking rubbers on the inner wishbones, Poor soft touch rubber on the door handles/switches etc peeling off. Broken lumbar adjustment on the seats.


Would I have another?..... Yes but I'd rather pay 1-2K extra and buy a 130i BMW. Not as tuneable but just a better engineered car with a much much better engine.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Newer RNS models can cause battery drain so a Canbus change is required BUT you can buy them coded already so they don't drain the battery and no new Canbus is needed.

I did this in mine and the system was excellent, touch screen, full postcode search, dvd, bluetooth, voice control etc etc. Well worth it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Steering Wheel, speak to someone like Ben at Shark Performance. There are some things that require coding etc when swapping to steering controls and new parts needed.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

That sounds great thanks, I'll pass it on to her. She won't go for a 130i for some reason even though I think she should 

The red car I mentioned in the op is still looking likely though, looking to view it next week when I see the guy and take it from there.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty much covered it all 

Make sure the dsg has been serviced on the dot if she's going for one of them as they are a pig when they go


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Check the Reg diverter valve and the cam follower, also make sure the gearbox isn't jerky when pulling off and it doesn't make any loud clunks when changing down as this is a sign the mechatronics unit is on the way out.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A good service on the dsg can sometimes cure what many think as a defective unit.

If it has failed or you think it has, places like ecu testing can check the unit and others can repair them for about £700.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I know I'm wasting my breath but I had a DSG break on me so have done a lot of research on them. The fix itself isnt that expensive, can get them done in Europe for a few hundred quid BUT theres mixed reviews if the fix works AND you have to pay someone to pull the Unit out and oil has to be drained which if i remember is about 8L of expensive oil to replace and then refit. A few of the guys who were repairing mechatronics stopped doing it as they had to offer a garentee and were losing money when the fix didnt last.

The way VW fix it is to replace the Mechatronics unit which are apparently coded to the car which makes them expensive. I got mine done by a specialist and it still cost me just under 2k to have replaced, VW wanted 2.5k+.

Amazing car when they work but that worry ruined it for me.

Best way to check Mechatronics unit is to reverse up an incline on a small but constant amount of throttle, it should be smooth, if if jurks at all then could be faulty. This is way more comman than VW make out, every car we test drove did the same thing and were told its normal but once we got ours fixed, its night and day.

If its a new mini then ya it has a Peugeot engine in it which isnt a good design either. If your changing your car due to reliability, as others have said better cars for the money sadly, hard to say as I did love the car but its true


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys  Will pass it along again.

That sounds like an easy test to do with the box so will try it. The red one has had a service on the box at some point I know, but the receipts will show when (guy has not long moved and is still sifting through to find all the cars paperwork).

She's decided it must be a DSG as she's not enjoying moving the MINI's gear-lever around and needs the car to do it for her (previous cars were auto and she liked those so what can you do??). The MINI is a 54 plate one or something. I dunno, it's black, like all her cars, a red Golf would be a welcome change lol :spam:


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

The radio, like other have said, If she was interested in the rcd510 she would need to change the canbus and get it coded in.

I have thought about doing it too mine, I have the rcd300 in mine, personally I really like the blue backlight it comes with and think it really suits the car so i'm looking at getting an xcarlink, they're about £80 and just plug into the back of the unit ill run the cable through the centre console and have the cable out of sight ready to use. Basically it changes the 6 cd changer into an iPod connection. It comes with an aux and an iPod adapter, so using the iPod adapter I'm told that you can still use the stereo to fast forward songs and it charges whilst you have it plugged in.

This is the route i'll be going down within the next month or so, I've had my GTI for just over a month now coming from a fabia vrs and I love it!

Fell free to check out my project thread for any little ideas that she could do, good luck to her finding the right one for her!

Hope this helps,

Jamie


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, will have a look at it  It must be a full iPod compatible unit with track ID and full car control I am instructed so it looks like the stereo will have to be thrown away in time at least. It's something she's always had and the MINI doesn't have it and that bothers her. Tbf it did my head in on the DB9 as well, stupid Volvo stereo with its silly fibre optic wiring!! She's found (surprise surprise) a black one which is £4800 and has 69k on the clock with the lovely cream leather interior which looks nice. That one is a nice spec with Xenons and BBS alloys like an ed30 (the advert says, I dunno) so might go and see that one. Puts me off a little though as its already been remapped to a claimed 278bhp so wonder how it's been treated. Also the ad says 4+ previous keepers. What's 4+?? Is it 4 or is it 5 or is it just more that 4?? I like that; my Porsche has had just 1+ previous keeper  It's had 9!!!


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Apologies if already mentioned but the cam chain and adjuster seems to be a problem area. They aren't parts that are supposed to be checked or replaced during a service but seem to be prone to failure. Mine went at 42000 miles and caused a lot of damage.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No can chain on earlier TFSi units its a belt. The later TSi units got a chain in the mk6.

Mapped to 278bhp..... Not from just the map 250 max but it is delivered over most the Rev range so it will feel much quicker than the overall power figure suggests.

Just listen for a cracked manifold on anything remapped.

Its an all in one job with the turbo so would need new turbo if its cracked the manifold (quite common on mapped ones). To find out just let it idle and blip the throttle, when the revs are coming down you can hear the air escaping.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

And the TFSi units do sound tappety on idle....its normal and is to do with the direct injection.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Earlier diverter valves commonly split the diaphragm, but this should have been sorted by a later revision. PCV can cause issues and the air intake tumble flap motor can fail. 

Issues I had with my Octavia vRS but same engine. 

Oh, and a lot of them use oil.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

There a fair few buying guides on line http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?226836-Club-GTI-Mk5-Golf-GTI-Buying-Guide-2003-2009

You can also check the MOT history online.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks all, I know they sound noisy with FSI so that doesn't worry me too much. They sound fairly robust machines to be fair so just a case of pinning her down to pick one I think


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> No can chain on earlier TFSi units its a belt. The later TSi units got a chain in the mk6.


The MK5 GTI has a timing belt connected from the crank to one camshaft and then a chain from that camshaft to the other camshaft. I know as my chain failed and I'm pretty sure that car I owned for nearly 10 years was a MK5 GTI.










This is the chain I'm talking about. (Not my car btw)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes above is correct, but that's very unusual to fail on a TFSi unit.

And as stated the TFSi is really a belt with a small chain for the variable valve timing. Its not a chain driven engine as such.

The TSi units are chain driven that replaced the belt part...these have had many failed units.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

71 page thread about the mk6 timing chain issues here (well the tensioner is the faulty part)

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47128

But if you stick with a mk5, just get the belt/pump done and you will have worry free motoring for £400.


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> And as stated the TFSi is really a belt with a small chain for the variable valve timing. *Its not a chain driven engine as such.
> *


I don't think anyone said it was a chain driven engine. But the chain that is on it does fail unfortunately.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice here guys but I was sent this today



Funny looking Golf GTi... 

It's an A4 1.8T Cabriolet in really tidy condition now I've seen it. Dad took her to see it today as I was busy and buy all accounts it's in lovely nick.

Possible detail thread coming soon!!


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Lots of miles looking at the Mot history but those engines go on forever if they're looked after.

Nice car, great colour and I like the wheels too. I had an A4 with the same engine and it was great, bombproof with regular oil changes.

Your sister looks chuffed to bits


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

143,000 it's done, not a patch on my Volvo, 6 years its junior with 164,000 on the clock 

Was alright for £1800. She's very pleased with it and goes lovely alongside the MINI. Her only complaint; it's too old for her private plate so that'll stay on the MINI I suppose!! I drove it an hour ago, it's dead tight, just had a new clutch, new radiator and a full service along with the air con regas. Other than the slightly cloudy headlights, some pink highlighter pen marks on the rear seats and dirty dry front seats, the missing centre cap and the worn ESP button it's really tidy. All small stuff and Dad wouldn't have let her buy a bad one with all the trouble she has with cars!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks tidy for the money. Just watch the wiper mechanism, prone to failure. Can be released and re lubed etc. Its a fiddly job though.

Still looks good this shape, pretty solid cars too.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ha ha ha. Not like a woman to change her mind at the last minute.
Nice car though. 1.8t lumps are a strong engine, got one myself and it takes a beating from me.
Hope she has plenty of trouble free miles buddy.😀😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

